
Extract digits from series of images - stefek99
https://bountify.co/1I
======
Xcelerate
Huh, I'm more interested in the website itself (bountify). Posting little
coding challenges for a payment is an awesome idea. My concern is that the
payments offered on most of these projects is way too low. You could make more
money serving fries for the same amount of time.

But I think the idea has a lot of potential.

~~~
radishpower
Also, it's about the challenge. Maybe specifying the problem a bit more: a
reward value divided by the number of pixels required to identify each digit

------
ISL
Someone somewhere is probably trying to invert the blurring algorithm used on
the check.

Blanking it out is far superior to blurring. If you know the kernel, partial
deconvolution isn't impossible.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4679801>

------
rhizome
I don't mean to be trite, but it would seem like the $5 is the part that's for
the lulz.

~~~
stefek99
It is. I just happened to be one of the earlies adopters, provided some
feedback and received 5$ voucher... I know this task is much more
sophisticated but just for I just post it to let is off my head, to resonate
:)

<there is also £10 cheque for the most hardcore hacker>

------
Bjoern
Here is more background on the guy who posted this challenge.
<http://www.iamthespecialist.com/>

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JiJWn0hVMYm8X9a_oVvJ...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JiJWn0hVMYm8X9a_oVvJzq2ML5M77WviuW9l3Ef0G6c/edit)

Slide 11

~~~
veemjeem
The guy can only offer $5 for the challenge?

------
candeira
In my todo list there is a line for building one of those for the guys I just
started working for. It will sms the number to the phone of the developer
requestiong it. I will probably be using an old netbook, though.

~~~
bigiain
I hope you're not assuming sms is "secure"?

[http://www.itnews.com.au/News/322194,telcos-declare-sms-
unsa...](http://www.itnews.com.au/News/322194,telcos-declare-sms-unsafe-for-
bank-transactions.aspx)

~~~
candeira
As secure as the current system, which involves someone reading the number out
loud over the phone. As each code is only valid for a one minute window, and
our profile is not that high, I'd say sms will do.

